# Matriculation.



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all, hope you are well,

I know this is a bit of a hot topic and I have tried to ask this question before elsewhere and not really got a straight answer. I have also done a thread search on here and cant really get a definitive answer.

I want to bring over a Mitsubishi Delica Spacegear 2.8 td in Feb next year and I qualify for no import tax, have done research but still havn't been able to pin down this cost.

Does anybody know how much it will cost to matriculate this vehicle and what will be my road tax?

Or indeed would they be able to tell me how to find out the cost SIMPLY without trawling all over the internet for answers please.

Many thanks for help with this 'thorn in my side' question.
cheers
Christian.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This has been covered in detail:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...iving-portugal/86913-vehicle-importation.html

and 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...gal/48180-metriculation-vehicle-portugal.html


----------



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for the links much appreciated.

Forgot to mention in my OP, anybody know what road tax costs.
My vehicle is Mitsubishi Delica Spacegear exceed 2.8td, like a shogun or pajero but with a different body if that helps or anybody with those vehicles out there, rough idea is ok,
many thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

escapos said:


> Thank you for the links much appreciated.
> 
> Forgot to mention in my OP, anybody know what road tax costs.
> My vehicle is Mitsubishi Delica Spacegear exceed 2.8td, like a shogun or pajero but with a different body if that helps or anybody with those vehicles out there, rough idea is ok,
> many thanks


If you read through the links you will find several further links to the sites which give you all those details.

All depends on emissions.
Registration date will be the date registered here in Portugal NOT the original date of registration elsewhere in the EU


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't forget car will be road taxed as year of matriculation not year of make so I think for yours would be around €327 for 2010.
Consular certificate will cost currently €148
To long since I did it to have any value, but the other things to consider if your not going to use a local agent is the trips to the Regional Customs Offices which are generally situated on the coast for your region so Coimbra Region for example is Fiq de Foz or Averio.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Don't forget car will be road taxed as year of matriculation not year of make so I think for yours would be around €327 for 2010.
> Consular certificate will cost currently €148
> To long since I did it to have any value, but the other things to consider if your not going to use a local agent is the trips to the Regional Customs Offices which are generally situated on the coast for your region so Coimbra Region for example is Fiq de Foz or Averio.



As canoe says and as I pointed out already ....YEAR OF MATRICULATION (REGISTRATION) in PORTUGAL is what you want to look at.

NOT the year it was registered in the UK!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Importing free of ISV unfortunately isn't covered by any of the simulators which are generally for personal imports.
It helps if you think of the process as 2 separate operations, one reliant on other, each procedure having their own steps
1. The Customs procedure where you have to prove that you are entitled to "free" import, ownership and vehicle complies.
2. Registering the vehicle with IMTT 

This site has a variety of simulators you might find useful, it's best to use Google Chrome to open and the Chrome translate option works extremely well, especially if you add it to toolbar
Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação

Maybe if you keep a record of costs, you could help others by posting results


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

And the bad news is: There is aplan to increase excise taxes to raise at least EUR 250 million in 2012. In particular by:
raising car sales tax and cutting car tax exemptions;


----------



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all, thanks very much for the replies, I have been working through a couple of the simulator at:
Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação

Firstly the # Ver informações Tabela do Imposto Único de Circulação para 2011 ACTUALIZADO! or Single tax table Circulation 2011 UPDATED! 

bear with me, my vehicle 2.8 delica 1996, 342 g co2 (actually Pajero fco2 figures but same engine)

From the tables I see:

Vehicles registered from 1 July 2007 (inclusive) as we will be importing in 2012
More than 2.500cm3 = € 323.48
CO2 emissions More than 250g/km = € 269.60

Year of aqusition 1996 is this same as year of registration or when we bought it?
Working on 1996 coefficient of 1

so add 323.48 + 269.60 = 593.08 x 1 = 593.08

So is my road tax for this car for a year 593.08 euros? 
have i calculated that correctly, anyone checking for me much appreciated.

Also if I have understood correctly in order not to pay importation tax or ISV I have to prove I have owned this vehicle for a year in the UK whilst I was resident by way of a purchase receipt, registration docs, any utility bills and MOT's for the car and supporting paperwork.

( i did a calculation on a simulator at same page for that and got to 891044.78 euros import tax !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I somehow don't think that's right LOL

I have been able to track down some euro spec lights for my Delica from Taiwan at a cost about 250 euros including carriage, fit them myself so not too bad there, one of the cheapest aspects of 'matriculation alchemy' so far!

I further understand that the vehicle will need to be inspected on Pt soil for roadworthyness and when we arrive and I also have to start the matriculation process within 20 days of arrival in Pt.

Sorry to be a bit of a noob, but I need to work out a budget for this as the wife is driving me crazy and wants to know to the penny


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

For ROAD TAX purposes the year of registration is the year you _*MATRICULATE*_ your car in Portugal.

You will I think also need a certificate of conformity.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You've got some right and some wrong
_.I further understand that the vehicle will need to be inspected on Pt soil for roadworthyness and when we arrive and I also have to start the matriculation process within 20 days of arrival in Pt._
Vehicle has to have a more extensive MOT as part of matriculation. 
Process for matriculation MUST be started within 6 months of Consular Certificate stating when you left UK, you MUST also Register your Residence within this period, you cannot Matriculate without being a Resident.
The 20 days you mention is if you make a personal import and *PAY ISV *don't confuse with above.

Road Tax y*ou have missed the point* that your car will be* treated as the year & date you matriculate, so if you matriculate 2012 it will be treated as a new vehicle for that year with that years road tax* NOT the year it was first registered in UK or made.

You have to prove ownership of car and tax paid for at least 12 months prior to move, you don't mention Cert of Conformity which you also reguire.
You must have a valid UK D licence for that period
You must be able to prove Residency in UK for that 12 months, all addresses should tally. 

If your wife wants an accurate figure forget it, as I mentioned there are lots of hidden extras, like Consulate Certifcate, travel etc, agent (can be cheaper than DIY especially if your not near a Regional Customs or IMTT office.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

This issue of certificate of conformity does interest me.

If a vehicle was destined for a market outside of the EU, as is the case with the OP Delica and also my Californian Cayenne then there will not be a COC for EU.

Given the numbers of vehicles I see on the roads in Portugal that are not of EU origin and also are predominately US imports, how is the issue of non production of a EU COC dealt with.

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This site gives you a bit of insight Certificate of Conformity - EuroCoc.eu
The problem occurs with car for EU market pre 93 but can generally be solved via manufacturers, owners clubs etc.

But your problem is different in that your wanting to import a car produced for US market then imported and registered in UK as the UK required a SVA the question is will the Portuguese accept that as a COC probably not, whereas if I understand it all correctly a direct import from US would be treated differently with the equivalent of UK SVA. 

You should really tackle Portuguese Customs to get an answer,(in triplicate) and take it from there.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> This site gives you a bit of insight Certificate of Conformity - EuroCoc.eu
> The problem occurs with car for EU market pre 93 but can generally be solved via manufacturers, owners clubs etc.
> 
> But your problem is different in that your wanting to import a car produced for US market then imported and registered in UK as the UK required a SVA the question is will the Portuguese accept that as a COC probably not, whereas if I understand it all correctly a direct import from US would be treated differently with the equivalent of UK SVA.
> ...


Right Ho! At the risk of hijacking this thread  but I will anyway 

Am I being too simplistic in concluding that as the car was destined for a different *ORIGINAL* market, it could now just undertake the Portuguese equivalent of a UK SVA Test and hey ho!!

Also, and I fear that I may answer my own question on this one, A UK SVA Test should have identical value EU wide, *shouldn't it?*

I think I may get Siobhan's contact on this one.
Thanks Canoe


Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Right Ho! At the risk of hijacking this thread  but I will anyway
> 
> Am I being too simplistic in concluding that as the car was destined for a different *ORIGINAL* market, it could now just undertake the Portuguese equivalent of a UK SVA Test and hey ho!!
> 
> ...


Any question i had were very quickly answered by Marta BEFORE I went in to start the process with her.
So I might be worthwhile giving her a call saying what your concerns are.
Having done the import bit myself on one occasion NEVER AGAIN. 
Marta's fees are well worth EVERY centime


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Any question i had were very quickly answered by Marta BEFORE I went in to start the process with her.
> So I might be worthwhile giving her a call saying what your concerns are.
> Having done the import bit myself on one occasion NEVER AGAIN.
> Marta's fees are well worth EVERY centime


Hi Siobhan

As ever wise words from you..................given I have 2 to matriculate I think I will contact her.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd like to say yes, but the stumbling block with the official you might be dealing with is your bit of paper says SVA (have you managed to get original document yet?) not CoC and as far as he is concerned this is a UK registered car so should have a CoC. 

"shouldn't it?" should but you can't unfortunatly presume it

This really needs sorting and clarifying before you attempt to matriculate.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> I'd like to say yes, but the stumbling block with the official you might be dealing with is your bit of paper says SVA (have you managed to get original document yet?) not CoC and as far as he is concerned this is a UK registered car so should have a CoC.
> 
> "shouldn't it?" should but you can't unfortunatly presume it
> 
> This really needs sorting and clarifying before you attempt to matriculate.



Hi Canoe

I have not got the SVA yet, I am still awaiting the original V5C back from DVLA, I need this to be able to send a copy to VOSA for them to instigate a search. :confused2:

Still it could be worse.

Porsche UK have said that they may be able to issue a COC, quite how I don't know, I really don't, but I am going to go "double jeopardy" on this one  and I will apply via Porsche for a COC but again I need a copy of the V5C, which is currently languishing at Swansea.

Still it could be worse.

Have applied to Via Verde ...................now that really is worse 

I am thinking of taking up "self harming"....................that has to be more pleasurable 

Still it could be worse.

I promise to let you know how I get on.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes ViaVerde the only site in the world that offers you information in English but you can't access till you've joined and they don't tell you how to join, Portuguese entrepreneurial commerce at it's best!

Yet if you telephone them, you'll find very helpful English speaking operatives, for me their easy because I live here and for my family and friends, because I just for the ones that drive over I add to my ViaVerde a/c and they pay me


----------

